# Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll​*Der Stern hat ein Video veröffentlicht mit dem Titel:
_Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten_

Als Beschreibung steht dann noch über dem Video:
_Die Japaner haben eine Methode entwickelt, die beim Fisch einen schnellen und respektvollen Tod herbeiführen._

Guckts euch an:
http://www.stern.de/genuss/essen/die-japanische-art-einen-fisch-zu-toeten-7133680.html

Nach dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz und der Schlachtverordnung  und nach all den Vorschriften, die es dazu in Bürokrateutonien noch geben mag und die sich eh keiner alle merken kann, wäre in meinen Augen eine Tötung auf "respektvoll japanische" Art bei uns nicht erlaubt.

Ich persönlich würde dies aber durchaus (auch) als praktizierbare und schnelle Lösung sehen.

Eure Meinung gerne erwünscht......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, was daran besonders respektvoll und schnell sein soll.
Da bin ich beim Töten nach hiesiger Art (mag man sie nun mögen oder nicht) aber deutlich schneller.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Das mit dem"respektvoll" habe ich ja auch nicht verstanden ;-) 

Habe ja nicht umsonst geschrieben:


> (auch) als praktizierbare und schnelle Lösung


also nix von "respektvoll" ...

hätte evtl. bei "schnell" noch schreiben können zusätzlich:
Einigermaßen (>schnell)


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Also da bin ich wesentlich schneller auf die normale Art. 
Habe z.b. für den Forellensee diesen Knüppel mit der einschraubbarer Klinge.
Allerdings habe ich die Klinge am Schleifgerät auch nachgeschliffen, damit sie scharf ist.
So brauche ich nur 20 sec zum töten


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Man kann/könnte auch die Frage stellen:
WENN das von den Japanern schon vom Stern als respektvoll und schnell angesehen UND propagiert wird, warum wird dann betäuben und Herzstich oder Kehlen der Anglern bei uns nicht ebenso als respektvoll und schnell propagiert?


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Schiebt der diesen dünnen Draht ins Knochenmark damit der Fisch nicht mehr zappelt ;+

Also schnell ist anders, eine auf die Birne das er betäubt ist und dann stechen geht viel schneller.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Ich meine, das muss man hier differenzierter sehen. In Deutschland genügt es, wenn der Fisch schnell, vorschriftsmäßig und möglichst tot ist. Aber Japaner sehen hier vor allem die Gewinnung eines maximal hochwertigen Lebensmittel. Da steht dann nicht der gesetzlich vorgegebene Rahmen, sondern als Ziel der optimale Fisch für die eigene Ernährung. Aus jedem Fisch das beste machen, was möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich meine, das muss man hier differenzierter sehen. In Deutschland genügt es, wenn der Fisch schnell, vorschriftsmäßig und möglichst tot ist. Aber Japaner sehen hier vor allem die Gewinnung eines maximal hochwertigen Lebensmittel. Da steht dann nicht der gesetzlich vorgegebene Rahmen, sondern als Ziel der optimale Fisch für die eigene Ernährung. Aus jedem Fisch das beste machen, was möglich ist.


Würde ich nicht in den aufgezählten Fakten widersprechen..

Aber ob das der Sternjournalist so gemeint hatte?

Und wieso propagiert er nicht auch unsere Art zu töten als "respektvoll" ???

Weil er hier wieder mit Schützern ins gleiche Horn blasen will?

Weils ers nicht (besser) weiss oder nicht begreift?


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Schiebt der diesen dünnen Draht ins Knochenmark damit der Fisch nicht mehr zappelt ;+



Nein. Damit soll durch die Zerstörung von Nervengewebe ein möglichst restlose Entspannung des Muskelfleisches erzielt werden. Wie ich schon sagte, der eigentliche Vorgang des Tötens ist dem Japaner weitestgehend egal. Ihm geht es um die Qualität des Fisches auf dem Teller.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht in den aufgezählten Fakten widersprechen..
> 
> Aber ob das der Sternjournalist so gemeint hatte?
> 
> ...



Schicke einen Blinden auf eine Vernissage, was wir der dir berichten können!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Grins - der war gut ;-)


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Ich habe eben mal kurz gestöbert. Dieser Sternartikel ist vermutlich aus irgendwelchen offenen Quellen zusammengestopselt. Entsprechende Clips mit mehr, oder minder guten Begleitkommentaren gibt es nicht wenige. Also mal wieder eine journalistische Glanzleistung... bullshit an usuall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Du meinst also (auch), wir werden weiter auf einen Artikel bzw. ein Video im Stern oder anderen großen Medien warten müssen, das propagiert uns positiv herausstellt:
"Angler töten Fisch schnell und respektvoll?"


----------



## sprogoe (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Vielleicht sollte der Stern lieber mal zeigen, welche angeblichen Forschungen die Japaner an Walen praktizieren, die ja auch von denen massenhaft getötet werden, um ihre Fressgier zu befriedigen.
Tierschutz und das Leiden der Kreatur stand und steht bei denen doch an allerletzter Stelle.
Ich glaube nicht, daß auch nur ein deutscher Angler je das Bedürfnis hätte, solche Tötungspraktiken durchzuführen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du meinst also (auch), wir werden weiter auf einen Artikel bzw. ein Video im Stern oder anderen großen Medien warten müssen, das propagiert uns positiv herausstellt:
> "Angler töten Fisch schnell und respektvoll?"



Solchen Blättern sind wir genau so lange völlig egal, bis sich ein für sie geldlich verwertbarer Skandal auftut und sie dann einen auf breite Hose machen können,


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Andal schrieb:


> Solchen Blättern sind wir genau so lange völlig egal, bis sich ein für sie geldlich verwertbarer Skandal auftut und sie dann einen auf breite Hose machen können,


Warum bringen sie dann Japaner, die in deren Augen respektvoll töten, und propagieren das?

Warum hält man das bei Anglern praktizierte Töten nicht für wert, als respektvoll und schnell(er) propagiert zu werden? 

Merkst Du da nicht die Schieflage (über 30 Jahre schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche gibts eben (leider) nicht nur in Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die ist durchaus auch breit in Redaktionsstuben anzutreffen)..????


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Seit den Tagebüchern eines gewissen F.H. vergeude ich eigentlich gar keinen Gedanken mehr an den Stern. Bei solchen Blättern sitzen doch nur noch hirnweichgespülte Textbaukastenbediener und keine ernsthaften Journalisten.


----------



## Maxthecat (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Moin !
Da kenne ich aber auch ganz andere Praktiken ,wo eine Meerbrasse nicht betäubt ,abgestochen wird und denn die Filet's abgetrennt werden . Diese Filet's hauchdünn geschnitten auf dem Teller gefächert und mittendrin die noch atmende Karkasse des Fisches .

Das machen in Japan die Köche in den speziellen Fisch -Restaurant's und es gilt dort als Delikatesse .#d

Ich finde , das Japaner und auch die Chinesen gehen nicht gerade Tierschutzgerecht mit den Fischen und Tieren um .


----------



## Purist (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum bringen sie dann Japaner, die in deren Augen respektvoll töten, und propagieren das?
> 
> Warum hält man das bei Anglern praktizierte Töten nicht für wert, als respektvoll und schnell(er) propagiert zu werden?



Weil die betreffenden Autoren keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie da "mal eben schnell" getippt und reingestellt haben? Du weisst doch selber, dass solche Videos nur dazu dienen möglichst viele Klicks zu generieren, damit sich der Zuschauer für 1min miserabelstes Smartphonevideo einen hochglanzpolierten 30s Werbeclip anschauen. Daher die Überschrift.

Hätten sie geschrieben wie inhuman die Methode im Vergleich zum Abknüppeln und Herzstich/Kiemenschnitt wäre, hätte das auch Klicks erzeugt, dann hätten sie vielleicht aber böse Post vom Verband der hiesigen Sushidreher bekommen. 

Wie läuft das eigentlich in der deutschen Hochseefischerei? Ich meine mich dunkel erinnern zu können (war eine Reportage), dass selbst da ordentlich geknüppelt wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



> und mittendrin die noch atmende Karkasse des Fisches .


Erinnert mich irgendwie sehr stark an die legendäre "Tafelrunde" mit nem "Hammerkopfaffen" als zentral positioniertem Protagonisten.

"Live undead" ist in dortigen Gefilden wohl mitunter recht beliebt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Damit soll durch die Zerstörung von Nervengewebe ein möglichst restlose Entspannung des Muskelfleisches erzielt werden. Wie ich schon sagte, der eigentliche Vorgang des Tötens ist dem Japaner weitestgehend egal. Ihm geht es um die Qualität des Fisches auf dem Teller.



Das wird die Intention hinter diesem Gefriemel sein.

Was daran schnell sein soll, keine Ahnung.
Mit dem Begriff "respektvoll" habe ich generell in diesem Zusammenhang ein Problem.

Ich persönlich betäube und mach 'nen Kiemenschnitt. Mir geht es einzig um Fleischqualität. Auf das Gestocher in den Innereien verzichte ich komplett.
Mit Sicherheit könnte ich da Ärger bekommen, falls ein etwaiger Kontrolleur die Wunde im Wanst vermisst.



Purist schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich in der deutschen Hochseefischerei? Ich meine mich dunkel erinnern zu können (war eine Reportage), dass selbst da ordentlich geknüppelt wird.



Der war gut!:m



Andal schrieb:


> Schicke einen Blinden auf eine Vernissage, was wir der dir berichten können!?



Jede Menge Frauen die hocherfreut waren vielleicht?#c


----------



## Andal (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was daran schnell sein soll, keine Ahnung.
> Mit dem Begriff "respektvoll" habe ich generell in diesem Zusammenhang ein Problem.



Weil dem Begriff Respekt vor dem Fisch auch hier wieder ganz andere Definitionen zu Grunde liegen. Japan ist da so anders, wie weit weg von uns. Ein waschechter Japaner hat es mir mal erklärt und es ist für unsere Vorstellungen einfach enorm kompliziert und sehr fremd, besonders wenn es um Fische und Meeresfrüchte geht, wovon sie ja extreme Mengen verzehren. Dabei dreht es sich dann aber kaum um die Kreatur, sondern nur um das Lebensmittel und da ist ihnen frisch nicht frisch genug.

In einem japanischen Forum würde die Diskussion wohl ähnlich verlaufen, aber eben mit umgekehrten Vorzeichen. Aber darf, oder muss man sich über die angestammten Essgewohnheiten einer anderen Kultur wirklich erheben? Ich denke eher nicht, dann würden wir, global gesehen, mit unserem industrial food nicht wirklich gut dabei wegkommen.


----------



## jigga1986 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

einfach kopf abgehackt


----------



## Jose (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32HIJ8DiUGU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL6oqcKrxLo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1cff6HYMHE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VruyNDrCBk4


asien eben


----------



## jigga1986 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Und wir Angler mussen fast ein Gebet Sprechen

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Eben - bei den Japanern wirds als respektvoll gefeiert - wir Angler sind pöhse Mörder...
Irgendwann lief da doch irgendwas in der Lobbyarbeit komplett daneben


----------



## Muckimors (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Ich glaube, Andal liegt da zu 100 Prozent richtig. Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, wie die "im asiatischen Raum" mit ganzen Fangflotten Haie fangen, denen am lebendigen Leib die Haifischflosse, also die Rückenflosse ohne Betäubung ohne alles einfach an Bord abschneiden und die Haie so über Bord zurück ins Wasser werfen....

Das war bis dato das übelste, nach der kanadischen Babyrobbenjagd, was ich bisher gesehen hatte. 

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Hier ist nichts mit schnell und respektvoll.
Aber Delfine sind ja auch keine Fische, gelle ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eO7mGKdeRM


----------



## Herman Hummerich (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Also ich Danke immer dem Herrn, wenn ich ein Leben nehme!

Außer Fliegen Zecken Mücken und und und 

Nein ich bin dann doch nicht ganz so heilig wie ich es oder Peta es gerne hätte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Der Umgang mit der Kreatur ist mir fremd, das muss  nicht sein. Aber das hier scheint doch Fake, denn ohne Muskulatur hüpft es sich schlecht, oder habe ich in der Biologie schlecht aufgepasst.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL6oqcKrxLo


----------



## Herman Hummerich (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Frank ich glaub die andere Seite ist noch ganz und macht das Spektakel!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Herman Hummerich schrieb:


> Frank ich glaub die andere Seite ist noch ganz und macht das Spektakel!



Ja, hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Wäre aber wirklich bitter.


----------



## Franky (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Ich weiss nicht - schnell ist das Gefriemel da weissgott nicht. Aber wie schon festgestellt, hat man dort eigene Methoden und Ansichten - ich teile die nur bedingt.
Schlag mit dem Holz und Schnitt mit dem Messer - schneller geht das manuell sicher kaum! Respekt habe ich generell vor jedem Lebewesen. Vorher, während und hinterher!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, was daran besonders respektvoll und schnell sein soll.


Genau das sehe ich auch.

Diese Japaner-Art ist das gerade nicht, weil die Betäubung und Ausschaltung des egal wie großen Bewußtseins im Gehirn fehlt.
Ohne Betäubung mit dem Keulenschlag auf den Hinterkopf --- ABGELEHNT!!! :g

Die Japaner sind auch die, die Delphine an Land legen und sich stundenlang im Elend zappeln lassen. 
Da geht einem bezüglich waidgerecht nicht nur die Hutschnur hoch ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Delphine ?|bigeyes


----------



## Jose (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

der stern, 
seit es keine A.H.-tagebücher mehr gibt
 und 
titten aufm cover verpönt sind (leider :g)
da sinkt er eben und geht langsam Quick.

stellt euch mal vor die würden was über VW bringen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Das siehste jedes Wochenende an einem x beliebigen Forellensee ganz genauso!!!



Da wärs im schützervereuchten Bürokrateutonien dann aber sicher Tierquälerei (vielleicht sogar vom gleichen Schreiber) und nicht "respektvoll" wie bei Japanern - wetten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Jupp, wie Andal schrieb: "hauptsache möglichst frisch" 
Anlanden vom Netzkutter, hinlegen, können ja Luft atmen und lange durchhalten, und irgendwann die Tage werden die verarbeitet ...

Die USA-Kinder bzw. Kindergärten haben die japanische Netzfischerei Thuna-Industrie wegen der vielen Delphin-Beifänge mal in die Knie gezwungen, weil sie in den Familien und umzu "No Thunfish anymore" durchgesetzt hatten, aber das ist nun schon länger her und wo keiner zuschaut ...


----------



## feederbrassen (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Andere Länder andere Sitten .
Wobei das für mich weder Respektvoll ist,noch ist es schnell.
Aber wie gesagt,andere Länder............


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Dass es respektvoll sei, schreiben die gleichen schützergeprägten Medien, die PETA als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen statt als Tierrechtler und für die Angler böse sind - das finde ich das "prickelnde"...
Denkt da mal drüber nach, was da schief läuft.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, wie Andal schrieb: "hauptsache möglichst frisch"



Dann musst Du mal in einigen asiatischen Regionen an einem Bankett teilnehmen, wo Du ein mit Wasser gefülltes Sektglas gereicht bekommst, mit einem lebendigen Goldfisch darin.
Und dann 'Gambai' 
Frischer geht nimmer...... |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Ich hab ja nun beleibe nichts gegen Tiere töten und verzehren :m :q
Aber respektvoll ist für mich das bewußte Auslöschen eines Lebens nur unter eine gewissen Achtung vor dem Lebewesen und seinem grandiosen Zellhaufen, der mir (oder anderen nächsten) als Nahrung dienen wird.

Fast so wie im Film Avatar, wo ein Tier als (Mit-)Lebewesen geachtet wird. Wie Neytiri die Tiere von Pandora tötet (anleitet). 
Hier z.B. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiXW79qnzEE
Abschnitt 01:06:07 bis 01:06:45 Jagdausbildung

Als Angler fällt uns das sogar besonders leicht, vor allem mit Achtung für einen guten Kampf, einen mit Chancen auch für den Fisch (wir fischen nicht mit Handgranaten oder Zerstörung des gesamten Lebensraums!), wo man als Gewinner eine Transformation dieses Lebewesens zur Nutzung der Lebensenergie beabsichtigt hat und die nun durchführt. 

Das kann und darf und sollte mit Achtung geschehen, und so ist es dann *respektvoll*.

Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass durch Mißachtung und Tierquälerei negatives Karma angehäuft wird, und unbeachtet im Universum bleibt das auch nicht ... 
Man könnte sogar leicht folgern: Unter diesem Aspekt hat es die Japaner bisher auch schon richtig "erwischt".


----------



## GridtII (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

Ich hab mir nur das Video angesehen und nicht alle Kommentare dazu gelesen (waren mir zu viele). Der Stern hat ja schon öfter absoluten Blödsinn verbreitet und das hier gehört dazu.
Ich hab schon einiges an Fisch getötet, denn ich gehe nur angeln, weil ich Fisch essen will.
Das hier ist einfach nur ekelhaft und in keinster Weise respektvoll!
Das erinnert mich an Schächten und das finde ich genau so widerlich.
Schnelles Töten ist ein kräftiger Schlag auf den Kopf und anschließend sofortiger Kehlschnitt.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## torstenhtr (5. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



> Ich persönlich würde dies aber durchaus (auch) als praktizierbare und schnelle Lösung sehen.
> Eure Meinung gerne erwünscht......


In der Tat - *Ike Jime* ist eine wirklich interessante Alternative; gefällt mir gut.
Der Stern ist aber hier nicht unbedingt die beste Quelle.

Es gibt eine schweizer Literaturstudie [1], die in Hinblick auf Tierschutzaspekte diese Methode auf eine Stufe mit dem Kopfschlag stellt.

U.a. in Australien neben dem stumpfen Schlag auf dem Kopf von offizieller Stelle empfohlen.
http://agriculture.vic.gov.au/agric...welfare/animal-welfare/aquatic-animal-welfare

Die Australier haben auch eine Website zu diesem Thema eingerichtet, wird von der dortigen Tierschutzorganisation gestützt, es gibt Broschüren etc.

http://www.ikijime.com/

Ein etwas umfangreicherer deutscher Artikel ist hier zu finden:

https://www.effilee.de/2016/04/11/ike-jime-die-japanische-kunst-einen-fisch-zu-toeten/

Nachlesbar ist, dass die Müritzfischer diese Methode getestet haben.

--

[1] Dr. Andreas Stamer, Betäubungs- & Schlachtmethoden für Speisefische, Eine Literaturzusammenstellung und Bewertung im Hinblick auf den Tierschutz und die resultierende Produktqualität, im Auftrag für BIOSUISSE, 2009
http://orgprints.org/16511/1/stamer-2009-literaturstudie_fischschlachtung-FiBL_Bericht.pdf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*

"Anschließend wird der Fisch durch einen direkten Stich ins Gehirn getötet."

Viele Millionen Nervenzellen durch einen Stich abtöten oder empfindungslos machen?

Das ist der böse Fehler und die Mißannahme an dem Ike Jime.
Viel wehren kann sich das Gehirn dann nimmer ...


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



GridtII schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einiges an Fisch getötet, denn ich gehe nur angeln, weil ich Fisch essen will.



Du gehst angeln, weil du deinen Jagdtrieb befrieden möchtest. Sonst könntest du nämlich auch in den Supermarkt gehen und deinen Fisch kaufen.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvol*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Du gehst angeln, weil du deinen Jagdtrieb befrieden möchtest. Sonst könntest du nämlich auch in den Supermarkt gehen und deinen Fisch kaufen.



Hallo,

Du hast schon teilweise recht, aber ich schätze den von mir selber gefangenen Fisch besser ein.
Erstens weil er frischer ist und nicht schon tagelang "herumgezogen" wurde und zweitens, weil ich Fische essen kann, die man schlecht bis gar nicht im Supermarkt bekommt.
Und, hauptsächlich auf Seefisch bezogen, ich esse nunmal nicht gerne verreckte Fische.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Carsten_ (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Thema bewegt mich doch tatsächlich mal wieder ein paar Wörter mehr in die Tasten zu hauen 

Vorweg, das Video konnte ich nicht auf Stern.de sehen weil mein Smartphone es auf der Arbeit nicht abspielte, also schaute ich nach alternativen Quellen: Youtube "Die japanische Kunst Fische zu töten" (_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elCjp26nXEM)_. Scheinbar das selbe Bildmaterial, hier wurde direkt erwähnt dass es dem Gastronom und dem Fischzüchter um die Fleischqualität geht und sie sich daher diese Schlachtmethode ansehen.

Der Gesetzgeber in Deutschland sagt dass Fische unter vorheriger *Betäubung* durch *Blutentzug* zu töten seien. 

Da fallen mir spontan diese Schlachtschussbolzen ein: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlachtschussapparat
Diese sind konform mit den Verordnungen und Gesetzen um Tiere selbst bei der gewerblichen Schlachtung zu *betäuben*.

Und dass durchtrennte Kiemenrundbögen zum sofortigen *Ausbluten* der Fische führt, insbesondere wenn das Herz noch intakt ist, liegt auf der Hand und ist eine vollkommen legale und meiner Meinung nach eindeutigere Alternative zum Herzstich. Gerade für Gelegenheits- und Jungangler. Die Kiemen kann ich sehen, das Herz manchmal nur erstochern.

Also spätestens hier sollte der Fisch tot sein, oder innerhalb von Sekunden diesen Status erreichen. Was der Schlachter in dem Video weiterhin macht um die Fleischqualität zu steigern (zerstören des Rückenmarks damit es nicht zu Verspannungen der Muskeln kommt) ist ihm überlassen und halte ich zugleich für nachvollziehbar.

In dem Sinne |wavey:

Gruß 
Carsten


PS: Was zum Schmöckern: http://orgprints.org/16511/1/stamer-2009-literaturstudie_fischschlachtung-FiBL_Bericht.pdf
speziell: 3.1.2

 PS PS: Absatz 4.0 ist auch interessant.*
*


----------



## GridtII (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

@Mozartkugel, ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich nicht zum Angeln gehe um die Fische anschließend wieder zurückzusetzen, sondern die, die ich haben will, töte und eine gewisse Erfahrung in dieser Tätigkeit besitze.
Zum Fischladen würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht gehen. Ich mag nur Fisch, der beim Zubereiten nicht nach "Fisch" riecht.
Horrido und fette Beute
GridtII


----------



## Ursus Albis (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

Respektvolles Töten? Das sieht in dem Video mehr nach gemeinem Schächten aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Also spätestens hier sollte der Fisch tot sein, oder innerhalb von Sekunden diesen Status erreichen. Was der Schlachter in dem Video weiterhin macht um die Fleischqualität zu steigern (zerstören des Rückenmarks damit es nicht zu Verspannungen der Muskeln kommt) ist ihm überlassen und halte ich zugleich für nachvollziehbar.
> 
> In dem Sinne |wavey:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link. Demnach ist die Tötungsmethode nicht nachteiliger aus Sicht des Fisches, als auch das Abschlagen und Abstechen. Hätte ich nicht so erwartet, aber ist doch überzeugend. Ob man dann im Wirbelkanal noch rumpopeln möchte ist dem Fisch auf jeden Fall dann egal.


----------



## Carsten_ (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

@Testudo 
Hatte ich auch nicht gedacht, sehe das genau wie du 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kotzi (6. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

In Australien wird oft gerne vorher das Gehirn zerstört, bevor man einen Einschnitt in den Schwanzbereich macht und das Rückenmark zerstört.
Gibt dafür auch das sogenannte "Iki-Tool".

Finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll zur Erhöhung der Fleischqualität.

Sonst kann man sich ja diverse Videos auf Youtube anschauen und sich sein Bild bilden : "Ikejimi oder Ikejime"

Auch schon selber auf dem Fischmarkt in Tokyo gesehen, und danach den Fisch gegessen, war auf jeden Fall lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

Dass Fische im Sinne vieler Schützer und Rechtler  "leiden" können, glaube ich eh nicht, und natürlich ist so ein Töten durchaus möglich und der Unterschied bestenfalls Sekunden zu anderen Methoden...

Viel interessanter finde ich Folgendes:
Dass es respektvoll sei, schreiben die gleichen schützergeprägten Medien, die PETA als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen statt als Tierrechtler, und für die Angler böse sind - das finde ich das "prickelnde"...

Denkt da mal drüber nach, was da schief läuft.......


----------



## HRO1961 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

Ob die dargestellte Tötungsmethode waidgerecht(er) ist, möchte ich nicht beurteilen. 

Aber ich verstehe den TE nicht. "Schnelle und praktizierbare Lösung" 

Lösung für welches Problem? Einen schnellen Vorgang konnte ich nicht erkennen. Praktizierbare Lösung? Stelle mir diese Fummerlei bei winterlichen Temperaturen vor. Oder auf meinem Boot auf der Ostsee bei Welle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Fische im Sinne vieler Schützer und Rechtler  "leiden" können, glaube ich eh nicht, und natürlich ist so ein Töten durchaus möglich und der Unterschied bestenfalls Sekunden zu anderen Methoden...
> 
> Viel interessanter finde ich Folgendes:
> Dass es respektvoll sei, schreiben die gleichen schützergeprägten Medien, die PETA als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen statt als Tierrechtler, und für die Angler böse sind - das finde ich das "prickelnde"...
> ...



Hast du noch einen anderen Artikel gelesen? Davon habe ich in den im ersten Post Verlinkten nichts gelesen.

@ HRO1961: DIe Tötung bezieht sich auf den Stich ins Hirn und den folgenden Kehlschnitt. Dafür brauche ich auch nicht länger als für das Abschlagen und Abstechen. Das danach die Nervenstränge des Rückenmarks zerstört werden ist ja fast schon "Zubereitung" und für das Tier egal.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich Folgendes:
> Dass es respektvoll sei, schreiben die gleichen schützergeprägten Medien, die PETA als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen statt als Tierrechtler, und für die Angler böse sind - das finde ich das "prickelnde"...
> 
> Denkt da mal drüber nach, was da schief läuft.......



Da läuft nix anders oder schräger als üblich.

Wenn zwei das gleiche tun,ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe..

Erst recht nicht im scheinheilig verlogen geprägten D'land.

Zu köstlich,wie leicht der Zivilisationsgeschädigte und chronisch mit dem ethischen Zeigefinger drohende Teutone,in die für andere Zeitgenossen ausgelegten Fallen stolpert.


----------



## fischbär (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

Alles wa die machen ist dem Fisch den Kopf abhacken. Wo soll das bitte schnell sein? Der Kopf wird noch minutenlang weiterleben, da das Stammhirn nicht beschädigt wird. "Humaner" als bei uns mit Betäubungsschlag wird es nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*



fischbär schrieb:


> Alles wa die machen ist dem Fisch den Kopf abhacken. Wo soll das bitte schnell sein? Der Kopf wird noch minutenlang weiterleben, da das Stammhirn nicht beschädigt wird. "Humaner" als bei uns mit Betäubungsschlag wird es nicht mehr werden.



Die vorgestellte Tötungsmethode zielt wie ich verstanden habe darauf ab, das Hirn zu zerstören. Dabei ist es aus meiner Sicht egal, ob es abgestochen wird, oder mit einer Klinge getroffen.

Die Videos in dem Post von Carsten_ mal betrachtet?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die vorgestellte Tötungsmethode zielt wie ich verstanden habe darauf ab, das Hirn zu zerstören.



Also das geht auch einfacher,den Fisch nehmen,gen Tablet oder Smartphone halten und das :

https://youtu.be/b31FaZB3zPI

kurz wirken lassen [emoji4]


----------



## Jose (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

mag klappen, ist aber nicht respektvoll


----------



## Andal (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

Wer legt eigentlich die Maßstäbe fest, haben wir da vielleicht eine Weltnorm?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Also das geht auch einfacher,den Fisch nehmen,gen Tablet oder Smartphone halten und das :
> 
> https://youtu.be/b31FaZB3zPI
> 
> kurz wirken lassen [emoji4]



Und was hat das Thema nun wieder mit der Verbandstante  zu tun?

Dieser Beisreflex erschwert die Auseinandersetzung mit einem Thema, welches nun zunächst ja gar nichts mit der unseligen Verwaltung zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Die japanische Art einen Fisch zu töten - schnell und respektvoll*

On die vom Stern Stress bekommen hatten, weil sie sich jetzt zu ausführlicheren Erklärungen genötigt sahen:
http://www.stern.de/genuss/essen/fi...nische-art-einen-fisch-zu-toeten-7133382.html


----------

